# Cape San Blas Tips



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I am sure folks who live there will provide great info. I have fished the area and by this time of year tarpon should be available. What did they use to call the area Destination X. Reds and trout on the inside St Joe's bay. I would think St Vincent Sound/Apalachicola bay would be perfect for a Towee. Find the ladyfish and good chance of seeing some tarpon. I do recall a ton of baby rattlers on any of the islands and the main shores as well- keep an eye out.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Little early yet for the big push of tarpon over that way. Might be a few scouts around off cape and western shore but very exposed and can get rough.

Launch at the state park. Fishing in the head of the bay on falling/low tides for reds. Trout/reds/flounder north along the cape beyond Eagle Harbor. Grass flats and sand potholes. Topwater plugs early or late, DOA shrimp (near clear, gold glitter) and Aqua Dream spoons (chartreuse and gold). Poppers and shrimp patterns on fly. More good spots inside of Blacks Island along eastern shore, but the bay can get choppy and that's a run for a Towee unless you launch at Presnell's. 

Public ramp at Indian Pass, good access behind St. Vincent's or Little St. George if winds allow. Tripletail around crab buoys. DOA shrimp or shrimp flies for those, too. Some nice oyster bars (Dry Bar) and behind LSGI. 

Good luck. Hope the WX cooperates with TS Cristobal. Let us know how you do.


----------



## David Jenkins (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks y’all. Will do.


----------

